# Topics > Related topics > Philosophy of AI >  Uncanny Valley

## Airicist

Uncanny Valley on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Explain the Uncanny Valley in 1 Minute. Go!

Published on Nov 20, 2013




> We challenged these experts to explain the Uncanny Valley in less than 1 minute. Learn more: 
> "Explain the Uncanny Valley in Less Than 1 Minute. Go!"
> 
> by Erico Guizzo
> November 20, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Uncanny Valley Revisited: Masahiro Mori

Published on Nov 20, 2013




> Masahiro Mori, professor emeritus at the Tokyo Institute of Technology, describes how he conceived the Uncanny Valley. Presented at the "Uncanny Valley Revisited" special session at IROS 2013 in Tokyo.

----------


## Airicist

Uncanny Valley Revisited: Peter Lunenfeld

Published on Nov 22, 2013




> Peter Lunenfeld, UCLA. Talk presented at the "Uncanny Valley Revisited" special session at IROS 2013 in Tokyo. Learn more: 
> "Experts Plunge Into the Uncanny Valley, Celebrate Masahiro Mori"
> 
> by Erico Guizzo
> November 20, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Uncanny Valley Revisited: Elizabeth Jochum

Published on Nov 22, 2013




> Elizabeth Jochum, University of Copenhagen. Talk presented at the "Uncanny Valley Revisited" special session at IROS 2013 in Tokyo.

----------


## Airicist

Uncanny Valley Revisited: Masaki Fujihata

Published on Nov 22, 2013




> Masaki Fujihata, Tokyo University of the Arts. Talk presented at the "Uncanny Valley Revisited" special session at IROS 2013 in Tokyo.

----------


## Airicist

Uncanny Valley Revisited: Hiroshi Ishiguro

Published on Nov 22, 2013




> Hiroshi Ishiguro, Osaka University. Talk presented at the "Uncanny Valley Revisited" special session at IROS 2013 in Tokyo.

----------


## Airicist

Uncanny Valley Revisited: Marek Michalowski

Published on Nov 22, 2013




> Marek Michalowski, BeatBots. Talk presented at the "Uncanny Valley Revisited" special session at IROS 2013 in Tokyo.

----------


## Airicist

Uncanny Valley Revisited: Oussama Khatib

Published on Nov 22, 2013




> Oussama Khatib, Stanford University. Talk presented at the "Uncanny Valley Revisited" special session at IROS 2013 in Tokyo.

----------


## Airicist

Uncanny Valley Revisited: Todd Murphey

Published on Nov 22, 2013




> Todd Murphey, Northwestern University. Talk presented at the "Uncanny Valley Revisited" special session at IROS 2013 in Tokyo.

----------


## Airicist

Uncanny Valley Revisited: Ken Goldberg

Published on Nov 22, 2013




> Ken Goldberg, UC Berkeley. "Uncanny Valley Revisited," IROS 2013, Tokyo.

----------


## Airicist

Uncanny Valley Revisited: Concluding Remarks

Published on Nov 22, 2013




> Concluding remarks at the "Uncanny Valley Revisited" special session at IROS 2013 in Tokyo.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots, the 'uncanny valley' and learning to love the alien"

by George Zarkadakis
November 25, 2013

Capgras delusion (or Capgras syndrome) on Wikipedia




> The Capgras delusion (or Capgras syndrome)  is a disorder in which a person holds a delusion that a friend, spouse, parent, or other close family member has been replaced by an identical-looking impostor. The Capgras delusion is classified as a delusional misidentification syndrome, a class of delusional beliefs that involves the misidentification of people, places, or objects (usually not in conjunction). It can occur in acute, transient, or chronic forms. Cases in which patients hold the belief that time has been "warped" or "substituted" have also been reported.

----------


## Airicist

The Uncanny Valley - trailer




> The Uncanny Valley is a play in which a robot steals a human's soul. 
> Features one fully programmed humanoid robot and two humans.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Uncanny Valley"

by Masahiro Mori
June 12, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Uncanny Valley! from Kal Spelletich
June 12, 2014




> Some art should be confusing and hard to comprehend

----------


## Airicist

Article "Avoiding the Uncanny Valley"
New research suggests that robots that look almost like people are unsettling.

by Bobby Azarian
October 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Why we don’t trust robots"

by Joffrey Becker
April 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Why people find humanoid robots so creepy: the uncanny valley explained

Published on May 15, 2019




> Think human-like robots can look eerie? Then you've probably experienced the "uncanny valley".
> 
> With advances in robotics, gaming and artificial intelligence, the uncanny valley effect throws up challenges for designers and modellers. Discover the story behind the effect, find out why it might happen, and get up to speed on what designers are doing to avoid it.

----------


## Airicist

"Why Human-Like Robots Elicit Uncanny Feelings"

September 10, 2020

----------

